# Set-Up For Grow Room (Drawer)! HELP!



## FilipinoStoner (Apr 20, 2011)

So this is my first ever attempt to grow. & I really have to go super super stealth since I'm growing in the Philippines. & I know the laws here are harsh. As of right now I only have the PC Case. I don't really know the set-up for like lights, soil, reflection materials & etc. I can't buy anything online because I don't have a credit card. So all the materials I will be getting here. & Note the Philippines may not have the supplies as if the United States would have. So if it isn't available here it would be great if you can give me some replacements just in case. I will be growing through soil first since it's my first time growing. This is the Drawer I got. I hope it's good enough to start.
Dimensions:Height-48' Width-40' Depth-24'


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Filipino,

You should be able to find all you need in the Phillipines.

Firstly you will need to remove the drawers and remove the fascia of each one.  You'll then need to remove the front panel and attach the draw fascias to it.  

I would then, using piano hinging, reattach the completed front panel and fix a couple of blind touch latches to allow the new door to close flush.

Then I would cut a hole in the back side bottom of the unit and fit a door register and another couple up the top and fit appropriate ventilation.  You will need roughly 60cfm to obtain sufficient air flow.  You would probably find all the pc fans from your case would do the trick.

You should be able to find appropriate lighting in an aquarium supply place if there are no hydro stores in your region.

I'd probably run a 250w HPS minimum or 400w maximum in that space but you'd need to ensure you had the heat extraction sorted. 

You will want to grow a pure indica strain in there, or flower a sativa from seed.

If you are on a tight budget you could simply paint the inside of the box with flat white paint, or alternatively use mylar or panda and a staple gun, double sided tape or spray adhesive (ensure it won't melt the medium); DO NOT use aluminium foil.

I would search this forum for SCROG and see how you can adapt it to whatever container you decide to grow in.

You could probably produce a couple ounces in that space without dramas.

You can always go to a bank and pay cash for a pre paid visa; just ensure your vendor of choice will accept them prior to organising.


----------



## FilipinoStoner (Apr 20, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Hey Filipino,
> 
> You should be able to find all you need in the Phillipines.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for the HELP! Appreciate it. Well I did the first 2 steps. & I just finished painting it flat white. Couldn't find any mylar & I'll do the cutting sometime this week. & I'm probably gonna do the shopping for lights & fans tomorrow. Is there anything else I need to buy & I'm kind of confused how I'm gonna put the lights, fans, & etc. I'll try see what I can do to get a credit card. I'll look into the pre-paid visa. I don't really know much on how to get a credit card & I got my hands on Northern Lights seeds


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 20, 2011)

If they are in fact Northern Lights I'd probably only plant one to start with, just to ensure your system is all dialled in.

Do you have any idea what medium you intend to grow in?

Are you limited by a budget or have you got a bit of disposable?

Do you live alone?


----------



## FilipinoStoner (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah it's definitely Northern Lights. I went over to his house & he showed me his plants & it was definitely Northern Lights. Plus he showed me proof he got it from a seed bank also. I'm 100% sure  
& I don't really have a budget. If I don't have enough then I could just save up anyways. So yeah. & Yes I live alone but I live in a condo though.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you get regular inspections?


----------



## FilipinoStoner (Apr 20, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Do you get regular inspections?


 
Nope. I don't get inspections. Been staying here for almost 5 months. Besides I'm not renting it. I own it. hahaha.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Why not just buy a tent?

Honestly stealth is worthless when LEO is inside; they'll have dogs and you'll have a hard time hiding anything from them!

Take care of the odour and do not tell a soul and you will be fine.  Those Cali guys that gave you the seeds are clinically insane. Not even my family have been aware of my growing over the years.

Australia is just over the pond, it wouldn't cost a lot to ship from Australia or you could do it direct from China.

There are some significant hydro agriculture projects in the Phillipines, I'm sure you'll get the supplies if you do some local research.


----------



## FilipinoStoner (Apr 21, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Why not just buy a tent?
> 
> Honestly stealth is worthless when LEO is inside; they'll have dogs and you'll have a hard time hiding anything from them!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the head up. Well I have no idea what's the tent about & sometimes my friends come over & would kind of look suspicious as well. & Yeah the Cali guys are dealers here. I'm just glad I got these seeds. & I just germinated them & 3 were good out of about 12. Of course I'm not gonna tell anyone about this. That would just screw me over. I also read that they dont have those choppers. The only way they do is by raids or if someone snitches on you. & what do you mean by Australia is just over the pond, it wouldn't cost a lot to ship from Australia or you could do it direct from China. & Yeah I'm doing some research on their hydro agriculture. Thanks again man


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2011)

I see some real problems here--first of all, you got seeds (you cannot tell NL just by looking at a plant--they could be anything) from a drug dealer that now  knows you are going to grow  scary scary scary...

 Second, you have germinated seeds when you have no place to put them--no space set up, no lights, no ventilation, etc, etc.

Third, if you have friends come over, a bureau with cords and fan noises coming from it is going to be just as suspicious as a tent.


----------



## FilipinoStoner (Apr 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I see some real problems here--first of all, you got seeds (you cannot tell NL just by looking at a plant--they could be anything) from a drug dealer that now knows you are going to grow  scary scary scary...
> 
> Second, you have germinated seeds when you have no place to put them--no space set up, no lights, no ventilation, etc, etc.
> 
> Third, if you have friends come over, a bureau with cords and fan noises coming from it is going to be just as suspicious as a tent.


 
Well I've seen NL before & it totally looks it. & the dealer doesn't even know my full name or contact number. & If the seeds isn't NL then oh well. I'm fine with whatever I have.

Second I put it in a cup & is staying out in my balcony right now. & I'm finished with my set-up. All I need to do is paint it flat white, get soil, & buckets. I already have lights, ventilation, fans, & etc.

& Third you have a good point. But I'll stick with this first & see how it goes. & if anything I'll make my next grow I'll make it a tent


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Filipino, you would probably find shipping directly from china or australia is much cheaper than you think, unless you are on one of the Phillipines remote atols.

For +/- $200usd you could have a 600w balast, cool tube, yo-yo and bulb shipped directly from china.

It'd be shipped in a fairly innocuous looking carton, just ship it to a work or other safe address.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

I know the concern with others knowing about your grow, but seriously, some of you guys seem to live your lives in total alienation from anyone trustworthy....just saying.

Be safe, but man, if I have to live in fear of a word of my grow going out, I'd not bother. And I know, I'll catch flak for this lol, but mho And my apologies to OP, hope this doesn't sidetrack the convo here....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I know the concern with others knowing about your grow, but seriously, some of you guys seem to live your lives in total alienation from anyone trustworthy....just saying.
> 
> Be safe, but man, if I have to live in fear of a word of my grow going out, I'd not bother. And I know, I'll catch flak for this lol, but mho And my apologies to OP, hope this doesn't sidetrack the convo here....



The main problem stems from the fact that people cannot keep their mouths shut.  One person tells someone else, they tell 2 more, they tell 2 more, and on and on.  Eventually everyone knows you're growing.  When the drug dealer gets busted, he can tell LEO about the sweet grow operation that he heard about--he doesn't need to know your last name.  It is a small world out there.

As a side note, I don't care who you are or how much you have grown, you cannot tell strain by looking at a plant (unless it is something like Duckfoot).  There are literally thousands of strains out there right now.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Roddy, when I grow you wouldn't even know it was there, and that's the way I like to keep it.  Loose lips sink ships.  

I have two buddies that I would trust with my life and have known for most of it.  They know because I call on them to help me out when I am away for extended periods or when it comes time to crack out the scissors.  Some of us don't live in places where legal conditions are favourable to growing.  Personally I can not afford to have a criminal record since it would ruin my career, so when I do grow it's less than 4 plants at a time. 

If it was legal I'd grow an 8ft sativa in my front yard, but until then it stays concealed away from prying eyes.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

I stand by my comments...

In some of these people's minds, telling those buddies is sure disaster waiting to happen. 

NOTE: This isn't a cut down on anyone, this isn't me belittling a soul. Just saying it's a dark world for some, glad it's not mine. And I'm not picking on you or THG or anyone, these comments just got me back to my amusement of some of the comments I've seen to this end...like not even telling a brother, maybe LMAO I realize not all of us are legal and do have to be very careful...not all situations are the same, of course.


----------

